# Mavs may show interest in Blatche



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> Tonight, a little birdie told me that Dallas is one team that might jump out with an offer for Blatche. That makes some sense because I read a report out of Dallas a few weeks back stating that Blatche would be a possible target for the Mavs if other options fell through. Stay tuned.


http://blog.washingtonpost.com/wizardsinsider/2007/07/summer_league_update.html

The article is much longer than the little excerpt, but everything else is irrelevant for us.


----------



## MAVSFAN (Jun 12, 2002)

I have no idea who this guy is that they are interested in.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

MAVSFAN said:


> I have no idea who this guy is that they are interested in.


Not exactly a superstar. :thumbdown:


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

If you have seen him play then you wouldn't be as confused as you are. He's a freakish athlete along the lines of Garnett. He's tall, long, and can play every position. He can shoot from anywhere on the floor, including 3's, rebound, block shots, steal, play aggressive defense, etc. He's really a jack-of-all-trades. 

But of course, none of that is polished. If he practiced hard he could be something really special.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

afireinside said:


> If you have seen him play then you wouldn't be as confused as you are. He's a freakish athlete along the lines of Garnett. He's tall, long, and can play every position. He can shoot from anywhere on the floor, including 3's, rebound, block shots, steal, play aggressive defense, etc. He's really a jack-of-all-trades.
> 
> But of course, none of that is polished. If he practiced hard he could be something really special.


Wow... can I take two please?

:biggrin:


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

He should hopefully be an awesome talent, but he is more perimeter oriented.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

If we can steal him from Washington, good. He's got loads of potential, and he just started getting minutes last year. He's only what, 20? I'd love to pick him up.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

It would be a gamble, but why not take the risk ?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> He should hopefully be an awesome talent, *but he is more perimeter oriented*.


We need less of that on this team.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

How many "hopefuls" can a team maintain?

We've got Pop, Ager and JJ in that line already... not to mention the incoming rookie class. Acquiring the guy would be bad news for all those mentioned, no?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> How many "hopefuls" can a team maintain?


I'm still intrigued with Mbenga.

Of all the commodities in the NBA, an athletic big that can dominate down low (at least defensivley) is what this team could use – freeing up the lane for the other role players – including Dirk.

This dude would be an absolute superstar if his knowledge could catch up to his ability.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

oh yeah! That's right! I've completely forgotten about Mbenga!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> oh yeah! That's right! I've completely forgotten about Mbenga!


Seems you're not the only one...:biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Now Cubes can just buy-out Damp's contract and let him walk....


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Now Cubes can just buy-out Damp's contract and let him walk....


Ok then who's going to defend Tim Duncan or Yao Ming (and Shaq maybe...)? Who's going to do the little things Diop can't? Like blocking people out and setting good picks? Diop is decent and all but still makes a lot of small mistakes, mistakes we can't afford in the playoffs.
With no D irk, we need someone like Dampier to make us look like a decent defensive team in the paint.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I think Ed was throwing some sarcasm, saying Mbenga was our savior. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> Ok then who's going to defend Tim Duncan or Yao Ming (and Shaq maybe...)? Who's going to do the little things Diop can't? Like blocking people out and setting good picks? Diop is decent and all but still makes a lot of small mistakes, mistakes we can't afford in the playoffs.
> With no D irk, we need someone like Dampier to make us look like a decent defensive team in the paint.


Don't underestimate the power of Devean George.

He's got *THREE* rings!










:lol: I love it when my posts just ooze with NBA insight......


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dope!!


----------

